# Milk Vein?



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Oh don't you love responsible owners who sell mares without informing buyers that it may be a two in one sale or care enough to know when the mare was pastured with a stud? I am sorry you are going through this with a young mini mare, they are tough for vets palpate due to their size and you don't have any idea if the mare was bred months before you bought her or right before you bought her. If you can get your vet to check her, that would be your best course of action. You know she was in with a stud for a prolonged amount of time (all it really takes is one time if the time is just right) so she has a high chance of being pregnant.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mysecret (Apr 22, 2013)

Been extremely frustrating because I don't know. I'll get a vet to check her again, but when I did, she said because she is maiden it really could go either way. But, because she isn't losing weight and has the milk vein, there is a possibility she might be. Just wish I had more information so I could better take care of her!


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Treat her as though she is pregnant, quality nutrition but not over feeding. Lots of feeds have excess fillers that just add weight/bulk with no actual dietary value. If she isn't pregnant, nothing lost but sleep and stress. You would rather feed her like she is pregnant than regret not treating her as a pregnant mare and have a foal that sucked her needed nutrition out of her. Have a safe foaling area ready and watch her like a hawk 

As we are all horse lovers and have addictions especially here in the breeding section of the forum, can you please post pictures of the little mini mare? Maybe one of her milk vein too 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mysecret (Apr 22, 2013)

Here are 2 pictures from yesterday. They aren't the greatest pictures....grabbed them in between snow storms lol! And I couldn't get the milk vein pix because I haven't shaved her belly just yet. Hoping the temps will get a bit warmer her before I need to shave her belly. The side shot isn't great but what I was trying to show is how her flank area is filling out.....


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Cute girl, she has that pear shape. Likely pregnant but unfortunately for your sleep deprivation you have no idea how far along she might be. Do you have any experience with testing milk? Most reliable and inexpensive impending foaling tests there is as long as the mare isn't one of those mares who wait until the last minute to make milk for a foal.


----------



## mysecret (Apr 22, 2013)

I haven't ever had to test the milk before. The two mares that I rescued previously that I knew ahead of time that were pregnant, I did know when they were due so this is very different!


----------



## mysecret (Apr 22, 2013)

So pretty sure I felt a kick on the left side this morning!


----------

